# Funny Pictures of Bill Gates



## wdw_ (Aug 19, 2002)

Thsi is a thread where you can post pics that you've found around the web, or have made your self that lampoon Bill Gates. I'm starting this thread because I just put the finishing touches on a funny bill gates picture.

Here's the original

Here's my version
 

I plan to make a KISS veriosn of that picture too.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 19, 2002)

that's great!



I nominate wdw_ as the official #1 photoshopper of macosx.com


----------



## edX (Aug 19, 2002)

i'm confused. which one is the original?  

nice job wdw


----------



## adambyte (Aug 19, 2002)

And I thought Darth Maul couldn't get any uglier... silly me.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Aug 19, 2002)

All pictures of Bill Gates are funny.

That one was hilarious.


----------



## cabbage (Aug 20, 2002)

yay
i have a new desktop picture


----------



## chemistry_geek (Aug 21, 2002)

This is the Borg, lower your shields and weapons...Resistance is Futile.

Borg Billie


----------



## Atomic (Aug 23, 2002)

You want a funny pic of Gates - here it is


----------



## adambyte (Aug 23, 2002)

Hehe... wasn't he caught driving heavy machinery or something? And that's why he was in jail?

Atomic- .... Where the heck did you come from? Oh no! Hope there isn't confusion...

heh. j/k


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 23, 2002)

In the movie Pirates of Silicon Valley he did drive heavy machinery, but didn't get in trouble for it. He did get arrested for speeding though.


----------



## Gwailo (Aug 27, 2002)

Holy explitive batman! Did you really do that (i.e., paint on the face and horns) with Photoshop, or did you morph the original with an existing photo of the sith?

Man that's the coolest graphic retouching I've ever seen, how long did it take you to finish?!


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 27, 2002)

I morphed. 

I used Photoshop 7 and these two pics:

Bill
Darth Maul

I took me under an hour I think. Just a little over an hour at most.


----------



## Gwailo (Aug 27, 2002)

That's pretty darn skillful!
Just wondering if you had spent weeks painting in the paint on the skin and getting all the pores in.....


----------

